# Seattle Q13 FOX - Any news on when HD?



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

Has anyone heard of any momentum on getting Q13 HD on DISH Network yet? It's been over a year and a half since I upgraded to HD and still no Seahawks in HD. Getting tired of waiting. Tired of waiting for 129 upgrade also, but Seahawks more important!


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

If I didn't live 8 miles from their transmitter, this would have been a deal breaker for me going with dish. I'm eagerly waiting for Q13 to get turned on as well.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I noticed this morning that this weeks game against the Cardinals is not listed as being in HD. I live in Portland so I don't know if the game just isn't broadcasted in HD at all or if my local fox(KPTV) isn't showing it in HD.

Does Q13 always broadcast the Hawks in HD?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

This weeks Seahawks game is not in HD.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

pdxsam said:


> This weeks Seahawks game is not in HD.


Sigh, that's what I was afraid of. 

I usually work on Sundays so I maybe watch 3 games at most each season. I just got my HDTV a few months back so this would be my first football season with it and was really looking forward to seeing all the Hawk games in HD!

I hope this isn't an every week thing.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

It's a rare Cardinals game that's in HD.

The Seahawk games last year were in HD, cept for the Aridzona game.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

pdxsam said:


> It's a rare Cardinals game that's in HD.
> 
> The Seahawk games last year were in HD, cept for the Aridzona game.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

This sucks. I just moved an HDTV to my basement bar and was going to have people over. Are we sure this is not just a typo on the guide and that it is definitely not HD?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> This sucks. I just moved an HDTV to my basement bar and was going to have people over. Are we sure this is not just a typo on the guide and that it is definitely not HD?


I feel your pain! I searched some other TV listings because I thought the same thing and could not find one that said it was in HD.

Another thing I found was that Sunday Ticket superfan isn't showing an HD version either.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=906753



> Seattle at Arizona 4:05 FOX (SD Widescreen) (Chris Rose,Terry Donahue)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, that's just :icon_lame 

Of course it's Seattle that ends up with the first non-HD NFC game of the year.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

The only thing that will make me feet better about it is a 28-0 lead after the 1st quarter! :lol:


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

This is a bad time of year for HD production trucks. College Football, MLB and NFL all competing for a limited fleet of trucks. By October all the game should be HD.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cdizzy said:


> The only thing that will make me feet better about it is a 28-0 lead after the 1st quarter! :lol:


That would work for me, except add a bunch of yards but no touchdowns for Edge (He's on my Fantasy team)


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

pbrown said:


> This is a bad time of year for HD production trucks. College Football, MLB and NFL all competing for a limited fleet of trucks. By October all the game should be HD.


Also, after next week the bye's start kicking in and FOX will be able to air all it's slate in HD.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> That would work for me, except add a bunch of yards but no touchdowns for Edge (He's on my Fantasy team)


OK, I'll allow al the yards you want w/o TD's!

lol, Go hawks!


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

Back to the original question on whether KCPQ is offered by DISH in HD... I've been emailing Tribune and DISH- from what I've learned, Tribune was in negotiation with DISH to carry KCPQ-HD but those talks appear to have stalled. DISH, per other forums, has stated they want to be able to carry KCPQ HD prior to to the end of the NFL season. My own communication with DISH has been very frustrating- canned responses, blah blah. While DISH is proud of their HD offerings, to the Seattle customer, not having Food and HGTV doesn't make up for not having Fox and I am seriously contemplating leaving them after 6 years. Where I live, OTA is not an option and cable is not offered on my street (very rural part of Stanwood). Direct TV would be the only other option. The thing is, DISH doesn't seem that concerned.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

IIRC, the main sticking point between Dish and Tribune was that Tribune wants KMYQ-HD carried as well and Dish isn't interested in carrying MyNetworkTV HD stations. 
Same situation exist in Sacramento.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I've given up on Dish and Tribune EVER reaching agreement. Totally disgusted at Tribune and hope they sell KCPQ soon.

As far as 127, upgraded from a 24 inch to the Winegard DS 2077 30" last Wednesday and am very happy with the results. On the modified scale I am seeing lots of 60's (some reaching 68) and the weakest is tp6 at a 46 (thats the only one below a 50). More important it seems to cut the fade during the drops a lot.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tribune to sell TV stations. It isn't set in stone but w/ their big loses it is looking like they may have to start selling properties to cover them. They have already sold Albany, Boston, Hartford, LA & Chicago. Scuttlebutt in the broadcast industry is that other stations that are easy sales will go before too long. A couple more of the station may very well be are Sacramento & Seattle. I couldn't put up the source for the sale of LA due to one has to register for the LA Times to see it.

http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/2007-08-21-tribune-vote_n.htm
http://chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/...pLWJpbi9uZXdzLnBsP2lkPTE1ODg0JmJhc2U9MTU4ODU=
http://www.tribune.com/pressroom/releases/2006/06192006.html
http://www.tribune.com/pressroom/releases/2006/09152006.html

This is what cebbigh is referring to in his above statement. I posted it on Sat Guys in a thread just like this one on the Seattle stations.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> Tribune to sell TV stations. It isn't set in stone but w/ their big loses it is looking like they may have to start selling properties to cover them. They have already sold Albany, Boston, Hartford, LA & Chicago. Scuttlebutt in the broadcast industry is that other stations that are easy sales will go before too long. A couple more of the station may very well be are Sacramento & Seattle. I couldn't put up the source for the sale of LA due to one has to register for the LA Times to see it.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/2007-08-21-tribune-vote_n.htm
> http://chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/...pLWJpbi9uZXdzLnBsP2lkPTE1ODg0JmJhc2U9MTU4ODU=
> ...


Can't remember who it was that posted (might have been you) over at the other thread about Tribune sale rumors a long long time ago too. I do hope that it happens and the sooner the better!


----------

